
Tesla Pushes Back Standard Model 3 Deliveries to Late 2018, Early 2019 - Clanan
https://insideevs.com/tesla-pushes-back-standard-model-3-deliveries-late-2018-early-2019/
======
jijojv
No Surprise that their scam continues: 1) FSD is still pure vaporware -
realistically years away given how flaky and risky AP2 works today and if it
ever gets local legal approval... 2) Current owners promised early access to
Model 3 - of course no mention that was only going to be for a $49K model 3
...

